# Taxidermy Question



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello, to all. about a week ago i shot 2 full plumaged cinnimon teal, i would like to get 1 of them mounted. I got them home, put them in a walmart bag then put them in the freezer. whats it gonna take to get one done? any information you guys have will help, i just want is mounted in a sitting pose...Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*

www.birdfishtaxidermist.com


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*

Buglinbulls, PM SENT.

Hands down will not find better work than from Jeff Nelson at http://www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com. His work is second to no one and worth every penny and more. There are a lot of guys that will get it done faster and for cheaper and a lot of people are ok with that, but once you have experienced the difference in his work you will never go back. He is also one heck of a nice guy to work with. Congrats on the bird!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*

And, he gets ALL the marrow out of the bones!


----------



## lawd51 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*

Wyatt Goring in Logan he just did a greenhead for me $75, he is new but but my bird looks great his turn around is only about 5-6 weeks. 435-760-0953


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*

What does that mean TEX? Are some Taxidermist getting lazy on the bones?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*



> Swans are the most challenging and most beautiful waterfowl mounts to display. There are a lot of good bird taxidermists in this State. I would suggest doing some research. I talked to a very good client last week I did a swan for 6 years ago, and he said it's still looks as great as it did the very day he received it.
> 
> My point is this, most all swan mounts look great coming out of the gate. But most taxidermists don't remove "All Meat" in the wing areas, and remove all "Bone Marrow" from the wing bones. After a few years or later, they will start to leak grease, or spoil - "Stink" from meat being left behind, and could incorporate bugs down the road.
> 
> I'm sure I'm way out of your price range, but before you commit you're hard earned $$$. Do your research! Just beacuse individuals on this forum say to go to this guy, and I mean any bird taxidermist, do your homework. Good Luck.


Yup, that's what it means...


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*



lawd51 said:


> Wyatt Goring in Logan he just did a greenhead for me $75, he is new but but my bird looks great his turn around is only about 5-6 weeks. 435-760-0953


In no other field is the there a truer statement than, "you get what you pay for", than it is in taxidermy. Not saying he can't do the job, but I'd want to see a comprehensive portfolio before I turned a trophy over to anyones who's work is only worth $75.

Go with the above mentioned. Tried and tested.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*

TEX-O-BOB,

:?: I don't get it, do you mind explaining yourself on your above posts. Hey Thanks.

SD


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*

PM sent.


----------



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*



Stuffinducks said:


> TEX-O-BOB,
> 
> :?: I don't get it, do you mind explaining yourself on your above posts. Hey Thanks.
> 
> SD


 TEX explain it to us all you brought it up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*

It's personal issue between Jeff an I. I should have kept my mouth shut in the first place.

It's no big deal, just a matter of opinion.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Taxedermy Question*

Tex and Jeff you guys both do INCREDIBLE work! I will have birds on my wall that I will display proudly by you both. Competition is a driving force in taxidermy. Thumbs up guys!!!!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy Holidays folks.

SD


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmmm, someone already did it for me. How nice...


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Call me a DOLT but i thought birds wings were hollow?






DiverFreak


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Call me a DOLT but i thought birds wings were hollow?
> 
> DiverFreak


You're right they are. The humerus is the only one however that doesn't have any vascularity. Every other bone in the wing has marrow in it. The secondary flight feathers are attached to the radius and ulna. Those bones need blood to supply the feathers with while they grow new ones. Same with the primary flight feathers. The humerus has no major feathers attached to it so it needs no blood to sustain it.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Forgive me Tex-o-bob,

I did not mean wings, i meant i thought birds bones were hollow!


DiverFreak


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Forgive me Tex-o-bob,
> 
> I did not mean wings, i meant i thought birds bones were hollow!
> 
> DiverFreak


They are all hollow. Some of them just have marrow and fat in the middle.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Dumb question alert.

Is that (marrow) the red stuff you cleaned out of TJ's turkeys legs?

Later,
Kev


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

kev said:


> Dumb question alert.
> 
> Is that (marrow) the red stuff you cleaned out of TJ's turkeys legs?
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------

